
Building Better Pocket - piotrgrudzien
There are always new articles, videos, podcasts, blogs, tweets, websites, books or plaintext thoughts that I&#x27;d discover or get recommended by friends. It&#x27;s impossible to consume all that content as soon as it arrives. But it&#x27;s also really important that it doesn&#x27;t get lost and I do get round to going through it at some point.<p>I would use several reading lists (or apps) which is a great solution in many ways. But they didn&#x27;t feel like a problem off your chest. On the contrary, you need to remember where all your reading lists are so you get back to them at some point. I still have several of those buried somewhere on my computer.<p>Another big problem with reading lists is that it&#x27;s so difficult to just pick the next item to read. Which list do I go for? Do I start off the top or at the bottom?<p>And when I&#x27;ve picked up that one article or video, I&#x27;m pretty sure there was a specific reason why I&#x27;d saved it or perhaps someone recommended it to me but I&#x27;ve forgotten now. Also, I&#x27;m pretty sure I&#x27;ve saved something more recent and relevant on the same topic since. At this point, all the context is gone.<p>That&#x27;s why we built Itemsy around the exact experience I would&#x27;ve wanted for myself. Here is how it works:<p>1. Start emailing links to any content you want to save for later to my@itemsy.com (optionally, include a note or email of a person you want to share it with)
2. You get delivered your personalised newsletter that&#x27;s just the right volume so you can read it as soon as you get it<p>To me personally, the main thing has been that I can forget all about the reading lists and actively trying to find time to go back to them. Just dump all the links onto Itemsy, they won&#x27;t get lost and will be delivered to you in bite-sized chunks at a frequency of your choice.<p>We&#x27;d love for you to try it out. Signing up takes 10 seconds: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itemsy.com&#x2F;
======
Tomte
As usual: the proper way to submit your thing is (a) in a normal submission,
not a text submission, and (b) prefixing it with "Show HN", because people
like Show HNs and you've got a better chance of getting noticed.

